# What is the transfer fee for Quarter House in NOLA?



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been told that the transfer fee is $600 and I thought it was only $300?  Can anyone tell me for sure ? thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 31, 2015)

I found an individual selling his but he keeps coming up with all kinds of fees he has to pay

$600 Resort Transfer Fee
$700 Closing Costs

When I suggested we go thru LTL (which Denise turned me onto) he stated that QH insists that he go thru the one he has set up…

I think this guy is full of bull, but I want to try and get the correct info...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 1, 2015)

Does anyone know what the transfer fee is for Quarter House?


thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 1, 2015)

Three out of three ebay listings for Quarter House that ended in August list the Resort Transfer fee at $300.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 1, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Three out of three ebay listings for Quarter House that ended in August list the Resort Transfer fee at $300.



Thank you so much


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 2, 2015)

It sounds like your seller is trying to get a little extra from you.  I know that LA timeshare transfers are a different animal than other states so those fees may be higher but if eBAy can sell them I'm sure they do not use that closing company.

How badly do you want the unit for sale? Is it an "event week" or a generic week?


----------



## ronparise (Sep 2, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> It sounds like your seller is trying to get a little extra from you.  I know that LA timeshare transfers are a different animal than other states so those fees may be higher but if eBAy can sell them I'm sure they use that closing company.
> 
> How badly do you want the unit for sale? Is it an "event week" or a generic week?



There are lockoff  that are desirable and a couple of really big units that are worth paying extra for

In fact the lockoffs may result in double closing fees... Im not sure


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 2, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> It sounds like your seller is trying to get a little extra from you.  I know that LA timeshare transfers are a different animal than other states so those fees may be higher but if eBAy can sell them I'm sure they use that closing company.
> 
> How badly do you want the unit for sale? Is it an "event week" or a generic week?



It is a generic week and I'm fine to walk away from the deal.  The total cost with all of the fees would be $3,800...I think I will wait for another ebay deal to pop up


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 2, 2015)

ronparise said:


> There are lockoff  that are desirable and a couple of really big units that are worth paying extra for
> 
> In fact the lockoffs may result in double closing fees... Im not sure



This unit is a regular 2/2 bath unit with 905 sf.  It is not a lock off.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 2, 2015)

If you walk, the prices may come down for you.

If he relists this "eBay special" exactly as you brought ... flag the listing on eBay and cite your issues of CHANGING and CREATING the fees for transfer.

I have found eBay to be very helpful as they WANT to have a "fair and open" market place.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 2, 2015)

I have bought 7 QH units and sold one of them. The transfer fee is only $300, including the lock-off units. It costs the same to close a lock-off because it is still just one deed. 

To give an idea on the actual out of pocket expenses, it cost about $115.00 for the recording and filing fees. LT charges $150 for a closing in New Orleans plus $7 for postage. That comes to a bare minimum of $272 for the closing and another $300 for the transfer fee. If you pay more than that then you should look at it as paying extra for the unit. If a deed search is needed then add $25. 

What I do when I sell is charge the buyer the transfer fee as a down payment, then I cover all other closing costs. This way the buyer does not have to worry about misc closing fees that could vary. It also gives me a down payment equal or greater than the closing costs in case the buyer backs out of the deal under contract. For me it works out cleaner.

Some ebay sellers try and boost profits by charging bogus closing and transfer amounts. It's really not legal to do this and these are not sellers to be trusted.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 2, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> It is a generic week and I'm fine to walk away from the deal.  The total cost with all of the fees would be $3,800...I think I will wait for another ebay deal to pop up



It's too much as far as market value goes. $2K all in should be the max in my opinion. It doesn't mean paying more for a specific unit or week that you desire is wrong though.



Sugarcubesea said:


> When I suggested we go thru LTL (which Denise turned me onto) he stated that QH insists that he go thru the one he has set up…



He is an outright liar. Do not buy from someone that is being openly dishonest. I am in the process of selling a unit right now through LT Transfers and I also have one on one communication with the manager at the QH for any information I need.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 2, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It's too much as far as market value goes. $2K all in should be the max in my opinion. It doesn't mean paying more for a specific unit or week that you desire is wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> He is an outright liar. Do not buy from someone that is being openly dishonest. I am in the process of selling a unit right now through LT Transfers and I also have one on one communication with the manager at the QH for any information I need.



Thanks, I sent him an email stating I'm no longer interested and he immediately emailed back stating he had two other buyers interested in this unit and I should reconsider.  I've decided not to respond as I really don't want to purchase from someone I can not trust.   I'm going to keep looking and I'm sure something else will pop in the 2 bedroom category


----------



## KonaCoffeeDrinker (Sep 2, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks, I sent him an email stating I'm no longer interested and he immediately emailed back stating he had two other buyers interested in this unit and I should reconsider.  ...



I am stating the obvious here, but if he truly had two other buyers interested, he wouldn't much care whether you reconsidered or not.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 2, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks, I sent him an email stating I'm no longer interested and he immediately emailed back stating he had two other buyers interested in this unit and I should reconsider.  I've decided not to respond as I really don't want to purchase from someone I can not trust.   I'm going to keep looking and I'm sure something else will pop in the 1 bedroom category



Who is the seller? Is this an individual or a mass seller? Reputation makes a big difference. Setting this situation aside if buying from an individual then their need to only use a specific closing company doesn't make much sense. With an unknown individual you really need an escrow.

I am assuming this listing is not ebay because I do not see anything active right now.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 2, 2015)

KonaCoffeeDrinker said:


> I am stating the obvious here, but if he truly had two other buyers interested, he wouldn't much care whether you reconsidered or not.



So true, I knew it was all bullshit


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 2, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Who is the seller? Is this an individual or a mass seller? Reputation makes a big difference. Setting this situation aside if buying from an individual then their need to only use a specific closing company doesn't make much sense. With an unknown individual you really need an escrow.
> 
> I am assuming this listing is not ebay because I do not see anything active right now.



It's an individual seller and quite honestly at this point, I will find something else.  I found this seller not thru eBay but thru one of the sites that sell timeshares...

I really appreciate all of the help on this Tugger's, next time one comes up on eBay, I will be prepared and I will snipe in my top offer and take it from there.  Plus all of the eBay sellers I have seen at least pay part of closing


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 3, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> It's an individual seller and quite honestly at this point, I will find something else.  I found this seller not thru eBay but thru one of the sites that sell timeshares...
> 
> I really appreciate all of the help on this Tugger's, next time one comes up on eBay, I will be prepared and I will snipe in my top offer and take it from there.  Plus all of the eBay sellers I have seen at least pay part of closing



I would be selective on the ebay seller. 

For example Sean listed a floating QH unit, which does not exist. When I let him know he had an error he basically told me to pound sand. There are worse sellers than Sean but just make sure you do your own due diligence. 

I recently bought one through 52 shares. I reimbursed for 2015 usage which was not actually available. It's been 7 months and numerous calls and emails later and I still do not have the 2015 money back yet. I will not buy from 52 shares again. They made no attempts to rectify anything unless I was hounding them. In one email chain they forwarded me I could see that they had a 30 day gap before they asked the same question to RCI that had already been answered. The whole thing was very reminiscent of the old Pacific Transfer operation and low and behold they use the same computer system. 

Other sellers like the multiple ebay id's tied to redweeks4less should be avoided completely.

The two best are Sumday and the entities out of Bozeman, MT.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 3, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The two best are Sumday and the entities out of Bozeman, MT.



Those are the two I have bought from recently and seek out their auctions.

Many others seem to have flaws that I refuse to deal with such as, "private" auctions, no credit card or a premium for using one, inflated closing costs, etc.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 4, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I would be selective on the ebay seller.
> 
> For example Sean listed a floating QH unit, which does not exist. When I let him know he had an error he basically told me to pound sand. There are worse sellers than Sean but just make sure you do your own due diligence.
> 
> ...



The one that I was trying to buy independently last year was from 52 shares...good to know they are one to avoid.


----------



## spackler (Mar 27, 2016)

Along with the $300 transfer fee that QH charges, does anyone know how long they take to process?

I've only dealt with Wyndham transfers up until now, and their 8-10 week wait is ridiculous...I hope QH is a bit quicker than that.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 28, 2016)

spackler said:


> Along with the $300 transfer fee that QH charges, does anyone know how long they take to process?
> 
> I've only dealt with Wyndham transfers up until now, and their 8-10 week wait is ridiculous...I hope QH is a bit quicker than that.



It only takes a few days to a week or so provided the recorded deed is accurate. It's an independent resort and it is just one person entering the transfer info so it also depends on their schedule. This is assuming the closing is being handled elsewhere.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 28, 2016)

For the record I did eventually get my money back. 



Saintsfanfl said:


> I recently bought one through 52 shares. I reimbursed for 2015 usage which was not actually available. It's been 7 months and numerous calls and emails later and I still do not have the 2015 money back yet. I will not buy from 52 shares again. They made no attempts to rectify anything unless I was hounding them. In one email chain they forwarded me I could see that they had a 30 day gap before they asked the same question to RCI that had already been answered. The whole thing was very reminiscent of the old Pacific Transfer operation and low and behold they use the same computer system.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 28, 2016)

spackler said:


> Along with the $300 transfer fee that QH charges, does anyone know how long they take to process?
> 
> I've only dealt with Wyndham transfers up until now, and their 8-10 week wait is ridiculous...I hope QH is a bit quicker than that.



If it helps, mine took only 7 weeks.  I love my QH purchase...


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 29, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> If it helps, mine took only 7 weeks.  I love my QH purchase...



I think spackler means the transfer of ownership after the closing is completed, unless QH is doing the actual closing. For example after a Wyndham is completed closed they still take another 8-10 weeks to process the ownership transfer. I had diamond take over 6 months one time. Marriott takes about a week or so.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 31, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> To give an idea on the actual out of pocket expenses, it cost about $115.00 for the recording and filing fees. LT charges $150 for a closing in New Orleans plus $7 for postage. That comes to a bare minimum of $272 for the closing and another $300 for the transfer fee. If you pay more than that then you should look at it as paying extra for the unit.



One thing to note with that recording fee of $115 is that is for a Quitclaim deed. I'm in the middle of a purchase using LT, and the seller had a Warranty Deed. LT prepared a Quitclaim for the transfer; when I expressed that I wanted it to come over as the same Warranty Deed, there is a $325.00 additional Documentary Transfer Tax for that.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 31, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> One thing to note with that recording fee of $115 is that is for a Quitclaim deed. I'm in the middle of a purchase using LT, and the seller had a Warranty Deed. LT prepared a Quitclaim for the transfer; when I expressed that I wanted it to come over as the same Warranty Deed, there is a $325.00 additional Documentary Transfer Tax for that.



I'm surprised it's only $325. I thought it was something like $1,500. I always do quit claim deeds on all my QH purchases and sales specifically to avoid the transfer tax.


----------



## klpca (Mar 31, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> One thing to note with that recording fee of $115 is that is for a Quitclaim deed. I'm in the middle of a purchase using LT, and the seller had a Warranty Deed. LT prepared a Quitclaim for the transfer; when I expressed that I wanted it to come over as the same Warranty Deed, there is a $325.00 additional Documentary Transfer Tax for that.



What is the difference, legally?


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 31, 2016)

klpca said:


> What is the difference, legally?



Unlike a warranty deed, a quitclaim deed does not guarantee that the grantor is the rightful owner and has the right to transfer the property. A Warranty Deed provides guarantees from the seller to the buyer. It includes a full description of the property and asserts that the seller owns and can transfer full and clear title of the property. It also certifies that the property is free of any easements, liens, or other encumbrances on ownership.

The central difference lies in the guarantees. Under a warranty deed, if it turns out that the property is not what the seller promised or there's an uncleared lien or other block to the title, the buyer can sue the seller and recover damages. But if the property was conveyed through a Quit Claim Deed, the buyer has no remedies

Quitclaims are typically used to transfer amongst relatives, or where the two parties know each other.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 31, 2016)

Great answer scootr5.

For most timeshares it doesn't really matter because push comes to shove if you lose the timeshare it's not a big loss (maybe even a relief). It doesn't make you liable for any unpaid debt that might be liened on the property. Almost all of my QH purchases were transferred from people that paid money to get rid of the unit. If the timeshare had a high value especially if the money was going in the seller's pocket it would be a different story.


----------



## klpca (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation. I never understood the distinction.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 31, 2016)

From a sellers perspective I can see the appeal in using it. From a buyer perspective, if it's already a Warranty, why accept the Quitclaim if the unit has any sort of value?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 31, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> From a sellers perspective I can see the appeal in using it. From a buyer perspective, if it's already a Warranty, why accept the Quitclaim if the unit has any sort of value?



The only appeal for a seller is one that doesn't have free and clear rights to the transfer. Otherwise what can possibly happen? For a buyer the transfer tax in New Orleans is expensive. I understand the principle, but it's unlikely to end up being an issue. The tax must be a % because I think the QH advertises that it's $1,500-$1,800. The only week I might consider not doing a QC is Mardi-Gras. 

Like you I asked the same thing for my first QH resale purchase but I relented when it was me that would have to pay the transfer tax.


----------

